# Scaly itchy skin, is it the food ?



## starburst (Jun 9, 2012)

I switched Lola to raw about a month ago, I started with Chicken and have since added pork,beef and fish .
About a week ago she started scratching a lot and eating less.
I discovered she has bald irritated patches here and there all over her body as well as what appears to be a sore under her tongue.

I have already made an appointment with the Vet but I'd like to know what I may be dealing with in the meantime.

She was treated for localized Demodectic mange a few months ago but it looked different than this.

I'm worried it could be the chicken but even when she was kibble fed the food included chicken.

Could it be from playing in water a lot ?
I's been hot here and she loves to play in the kiddy pool.
Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## starburst (Jun 9, 2012)

:help: Bump


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

No suggestions other than some type of allergic reaction. It could possibly be something she is eating, but could also be something she has come in contact with.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

starburst said:


> I switched Lola to raw about a month ago, I started with Chicken and have since added pork,beef and fish .
> About a week ago she started scratching a lot and eating less.
> I discovered she has bald irritated patches here and there all over her body as well as what appears to be a sore under her tongue.
> 
> I's been hot here and she loves to play in the kiddy pool.


What you may be experiencing is detox - it is commonly mentioned in RAW feeding books when you switch to RAW you see a seemingly worsening of symptoms, lesions, poor hair coat.

Support the liver with dandelion root and milk thistle 

The vet will likely script abx. - if your going then have a skin scrape done so the appropriate meds (if any needed really) are used, not some "just because" meds. - this is most likely a natural progression towards ridding the body of toxins.

treat the area's with organic coconut oil


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Could she possibly have an auto-immune problem (sores on/under tongue)? 
Probably not eating b/c her mouth hurts. No bones for sure. You may have to puree her food or buy ground chuck and mix with warm water to allow her to eat and get some nourishment.
It's not unheard of for a dog coming off of kibble to get a reaction (detoxing = itching) while the system is clearing *BUT* this sounds like more than that b/c of the sores under the tongue.
You may want to stick with one protein (not chicken) for a few weeks to see if that may be the problem. Is she getting any other supplements with the raw?
You can bath her with an Natural Herbal (not oatmeal or chemicals) Shampoo and then use some coconut oil on her body sores.
Dr. may want to give steroids because of the itching. Steroids are good in some cases but it will mask and delay of detox* IF* that is what this is, so it's your choice. Ask about Benedryl to help with itching. But I have no clue about the sores on the tongue issue. Good that you are going to the vet.

Oops! didn't see Gatorbytes post when I wrote this a while ago and didn't send it!


----------



## starburst (Jun 9, 2012)

thank you for the info/ advice, I hate not knowing what's going on.
I just spotted a couple more sores on the roof of her mouth ,don't know if I missed them yesterday or if they are new.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

No abscess tooth? Nothing stuck in the gums/between the teeth? Just a thought.


----------



## starburst (Jun 9, 2012)

Courtney said:


> No abscess tooth? Nothing stuck in the gums/between the teeth? Just a thought.


No, it's one sore under her tongue and a few more on the roof of her moth nowhere near her teeth. : (


----------

